# Autopilot V2 problems



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Firstly, I'm not the best electrician and I'm pretty new to air ride so please forgive me if this has been covered before. I've searched here and on the inter webs, and haven't found anything so far.

Cliff notes version: presets won't work, compressors won't come on, BUT manual mode works.

Last night when I was trying to leave a friend's house, my presets wouldn't work. I could direct one, but nothing would happen when I would push the button again to initiate, also the compressors won't come on. Manual mode works, but at this point there's not enough air in the tank. I've cleaned the connections on the serial plug on the manifold, replaced the the relays, checked fuses, and disconnected the battery.

If anyone knows what else I can terrible shoot, or what I can do it would be greatly appreciated. My car is basically a lawn ornament at this point.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

What car? Where are you pulling the autopilot power from? Does the controller say anything? We'll need a little more on how you wired it up.


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess that would help. It's a mk4 GTI. The battery is relocated to the trunk, and power is run from that. The screen displays everything like normal, just nothing happens when you try to initiate one of the presets.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you calibrated your system yet? I know if the system is not calibrated only the manual mode will work.


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I've had the system on the car for about a month and calibrated the system after I installed it. I actually tried to calibrate it again this morning after things stopped working but it failed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

I have also emailed airlift, and I believe Justin was looking into the software version.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

if you have the accuair tank there should be a port to put air into the tank from an outside source.. that may help for the time being :/


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I actually just used that. I think I'm going to wire a switch to manually turn the compressors on, in case this ever happens again.

Tomorrow I should be able to pickup another manifold a friend. I'll swap it and see if it's this manifold crapped out...which would suck because it's pretty much brand new.

It just makes me really nervous because I don't want this to happen again, and end up stranded.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

flamtastix said:


> Yeah, I actually just used that. I think I'm going to wire a switch to manually turn the compressors on, in case this ever happens again.
> 
> Tomorrow I should be able to pickup another manifold a friend. I'll swap it and see if it's this manifold crapped out...which would suck because it's pretty much brand new.
> 
> ...


for the time being i would fill the tank to the max psi it can hold. then dont air out untill you get the management issue figured out. i personally have the v2 w/1 compressor and havent had issues like this. only issues iv had are the presets needing to be pushed a couple times to sit right and when i air out on unlevel ground not sitting right. but thats normal for v2 i think


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'm really perplexed because I couldn't find any evidence of anyone having this problem. It has to be something with the management, but I'd like to know how it could have failed...one of the mysteries of the universe I suppose.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you double checked all your connections/fuses/grounds? I believe if you have power at the accessory wire but not on the main power wire the controller will still work but not have enough power to trigger the relay for the compressor.


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, I've gone thru everything. There doesn't seem to be any fault in the wiring.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Swapped manifolds and everything works now.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Where is your turn on tapped into, the small pink wire. This issue that you had I've heard of when that power source isn't good, causes the ecu to fry so to speak


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

It's wired into the fuse slot for the engine

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by that, but when I do the V2 in MK4s I use the open slot in the fuse panel that is on the side of the dash. If you can grab a volt meter, test that the location you're using when cranking the motor. With V2 you can't use a source that will pulse as the motor cranks or the ecu will eventually be damaged, it's not instant and will work and then randomly stop one day.


----------



## flamtastix (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if that's what happened. I did the mechanical part of the install while a friend wired everything. I honestly don't know a lot about the how's and why's of the wiring.

It is now in the slot for the windshield washer...since my washer bottle is deleted, I assume the would be ok?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## redrum_customs (May 24, 2011)

Ya I had a issue with my manifold where I was cruising thru town and seen a harsh bump and hit the preset to go up and it dropped all bags to 0 psi  after some screwing around airlift sent me a new manifold no issues and boom fixed the problem but I suspected water in the manifold caused the issue so now I got a trap before the manifold and havnt has a issue since (canadian year around drivin) so figured maybe cuz of the always up and down hot and cold weather always seem to get water in the tank even if I drain twice a day

Sent from my calculator on the telus network thinger


----------



## marklendiz (Jun 8, 2018)

There is no need of electrician for that issue , so whether you are an electrician but you still need dealers help for this.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

marklendiz said:


> There is no need of electrician for that issue , so whether you are an electrician but you still need dealers help for this.


What lol.


----------



## brandi_ham1979 (Feb 16, 2020)

You would push the button again to initiate, also the compressors won't come on. Manual mode works, but at this point there's not enough air in the tank. You cleaned the connections on the serial plug on the manifold, replaced the the relays, checked fuses, and disconnected the battery.


----------



## Daina Storer (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks


----------

